# Come on in Ladies and introduce your selves!



## DragonFly

*Name:* DragonFly

*Role:* Moderator at Large (or very largemoderator) I am one of the supersize sisters of Dimensions. I’m working on trying to jumpstart the BBWForum. Feeling the need to connect with my sisters out there


*Contact me for:* since I’m also a moderator I’m available for: General questions, a friendly hello, and any time you feel you need moderator support. 

*About me:* I am a supersized cis-female that has been hanging around dimensions since before the forums were in this format. This handle is a new one for me. I was a moderator previously and then life happened. I'm back now after a pretty roughtime. I met the love of my life and was swept-away, our time together was much too short. He passed unexpectedly October 2016, I found that I really missed this community. I've met some terrific people here and am excited to be back. 

I love clothes, shoes, purses and make-up. Addicted to Chanel fragrances, skin care, and makeup! 

I'm a big foodee, love cooking and dining ( comfort food to 5 star ). I read a ridiculous amount, mostly urban fantasy and paranormal fiction. My hobbies change constantly, I get a lot of satisfaction from dabbling in creative things-sewing to sculpting and most recently water colors. 

I'm always open to messages if you have any questions. You will find my style to be very direct, I prefer to reach out in a DM about issues when I can. communication makes this whole process easier.


----------



## loopytheone

*Name:* Loopy

*Role:* Annoying people by using too many exclamation marks, chattering excessively and occasionally admin/mod work!

*Contact me for:* General chatting (I'm a terrible conversationalist, be warned!) and if you have any issues with the forum you can message me to help. 

*About me:* I'm short, British and usually sleepy. I've been hear since about 2012 in terms of participating, but I lurked many years before that! I'm an FFA as well, so I flit around a lot of boards here to post bad selfies and give terrible advice. I consider Dims to be my home on the internet, and I love it and the people here. 

I spend most of my time online, and I love watching videos and reading stories. Creepypastas, make-up tutorials, speedruns... I have a pretty wide range of things I like to watch and hear about! I also write and draw, and make plush toys. I love animals (especially guinea pigs and dogs!) and used to do a lot of voluntary work with them until recently. 

As with DragonFly, feel free to message me if you need help with anything. Or if you don't, that's fine too. =)


----------



## AmyJo1976

Name: Amy

About me: I'm just your average small town girl. I've been on and off here for about eight years now. For the last three I've been pretty consistent at staying involved. I'm an FFA and a total foodie. My pastimes, when I'm not working, include gardening and landscaping in the summer. In the winter I usually spend my free time watching my favorite shows or reading a good book. 
I'm completely open to anyone who's up for good conversation, so don't be shy.


----------



## DragonFly

Thanks Loopy and AmyJo! Come on ladies, give yourselves a shoutout!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

*Name:* Ianna

*Role:* Mostly to find support around other plus size women and my appreciation for them.

*About me:* I'm a tall plus size transwoman and a lesbian. An F.A. since I was a kid, I'm living my dream as a plus size woman. I'm a huge gearhead who does R.C. along the side. I'm a gamer and loves music along with reading books. I tend to be a outdoorsy person because I get cabin fever very quickly and I love nature.


----------



## DragonFly

Iannathedriveress said:


> *Name:* Ianna
> 
> *Role:* Mostly to find support around other plus size women and my appreciation for them.
> 
> *About me:* I'm a tall plus size transwoman and a lesbian. An F.A. since I was a kid, I'm living my dream as a plus size woman. I'm a huge gearhead who does R.C. along the side. I'm a gamer and loves music along with reading books. I tend to be a outdoorsy person because I get cabin fever very quickly and I love nature.


Welcome to the BBW board Ianna, thanks for dropping in!


----------



## ThatNoraChick

Hello I'm Nora New to the site. Would love to get to know others in the Plus Size Community as my little town has no plus size fam. loving that this site is available.


----------



## Saxphon

Welcome, Nora. Nice to see you here.


----------



## DragonFly

ThatNoraChick said:


> Hello I'm Nora New to the site. Would love to get to know others in the Plus Size Community as my little town has no plus size fam. loving that this site is available.


Welcome!!! Thanks for joining


----------



## ThatNoraChick

thank you!!


----------



## CarmellaBombshell

Hello everyone! 
I'm Carmella
Born and raised in NorCal (San Francisco). Moved to Texas last spring. I love food, life, and people from all walks of life. Been web modeling for about 9 years now. Love every minute of it! In my spare time, I love to travel to new places and try new dishes. Love parties, arts and crafts, singing, cooking, and learn new skills and languages just to name a few. Want to know more? Just ask.


----------



## DragonFly

CarmellaBombshell said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Carmella
> Born and raised in NorCal (San Francisco). Moved to Texas last spring. I love food, life, and people from all walks of life. Been web modeling for about 9 years now. Love every minute of it! In my spare time, I love to travel to new places and try new dishes. Love parties, arts and crafts, singing, cooking, and learn new skills and languages just to name a few. Want to know more? Just ask.


Welcome Carmella!!!


----------



## Emmy

Howdy  
new to a site like this! looking for people to feel comfy around. Finding myself unfamiliar with abbreviation "FA", if someone can help out? I enjoy my harley and world of warcraft


----------



## Emmy

Iannathedriveress said:


> *Name:* Ianna
> 
> *Role:* Mostly to find support around other plus size women and my appreciation for them.
> 
> *About me:* I'm a tall plus size transwoman and a lesbian. An F.A. since I was a kid, I'm living my dream as a plus size woman. I'm a huge gearhead who does R.C. along the side. I'm a gamer and loves music along with reading books. I tend to be a outdoorsy person because I get cabin fever very quickly and I love nature.


Are you into any pc games ?


----------



## DragonFly

Emmy said:


> Howdy
> new to a site like this! looking for people to feel comfy around. Finding myself unfamiliar with abbreviation "FA", if someone can help out? I enjoy my harley and world of warcraft


FA - traditionally means Fat Admirer meaning a man that prefers his partners to be fat. 

FFA - female fat admirer


----------



## Emmy

DragonFly said:


> FA - traditionally means Fat Admirer meaning a man that prefers his partners to be fat.
> 
> FFA - female fat admirer


thank you!


----------



## Ncmomof4

Hi all! I'm Kimberly. I'm a newbie to the site. I love that everyone is so friendly! I'm in North Carolina but originally from South Florida. As my username says, I have 4 kids which leaves mom little time to do anything for herself. So here I am to meet new people


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Ncmomof4 said:


> Hi all! I'm Kimberly. I'm a newbie to the site. I love that everyone is so friendly! I'm in North Carolina but originally from South Florida. As my username says, I have 4 kids which leaves mom little time to do anything for herself. So here I am to meet new people



Welcome, Kimberly! I love how everyone here is so friendly too. Nice to have you here!


----------



## Ncmomof4

HUGEisElegant said:


> Welcome, Kimberly! I love how everyone here is so friendly too. Nice to have you here!



Thank you!! Great to be here! Now the quest for more emoji choices


----------



## BigElectricKat

Apparently, I've been remiss in welcoming all the new folks.
Welcome Nora!
Welcome Carmella!
Welcome Emmy!
Welcome Kimberly!


----------



## Ncmomof4

BigElectricKat said:


> Apparently, I've been remiss in welcoming all the new folks.
> Welcome Nora!
> Welcome Carmella!
> Welcome Emmy!
> Welcome Kimberly!




Hi thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## BouncingBoy

Many moons ago when I was 1st here I designated myself as the unofficial official greeter.It's good to see someone else has taken the role.Keep up the good work BEK.Also Greetings to all those who have come since I've been gone & since I've returned.


----------



## Cyndi

Hi. I'm Cyndi. I'm a new member. I'm also new to the amazingly wonderful world of fatness. March 1st I was a scrawny 150 lbs with a BMI of 19.5, and a size 8-10. Now, after only 4 months I am delighted to say I'm 187 lbs with a BMI of 26 (26 is where average ends and overweight begins) and size 16-18, and still gaining. I have never been happier.


----------



## HUGEisElegant

Cyndi said:


> Hi. I'm Cyndi. I'm a new member. I'm also new to the amazingly wonderful world of fatness. March 1st I was a scrawny 150 lbs with a BMI of 19.5, and a size 8-10. Now, after only 4 months I am delighted to say I'm 187 lbs with a BMI of 26 (26 is where average ends and overweight begins) and size 16-18, and still gaining. I have never been happier.



Welcome to the site, Cyndi! Glad to see you've found your happy place and that you've never been happier. I hope you enjoy your time here on Dims! 

Cheers.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome Cyndi! WELCOME!!!


----------



## Cyndi

Hello all. I'm Cyndi. I'm new here and also new to the excitingly wonderful world of fatness. 4 months ago I was a scrawny 150 lbs with a BMI of 19.5. Now I'm proud to say I'm 187 with a BMI of 26, which puts me in the overweight range, and still gaining. I have upgraded from a size 8-10 to a much better size 16-18. I am having the time of my life. I never thought fattening up would be so much fun. I'm glad there is a place like this with people who appreciate and understand girls like me. I hope to make a lot of like-minded friends.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Introducing myself to the newer folks who don't know me because I stopped coming around for awhile. I've been a regular on this site since 2006. There have been some major life changes in my world and for my children. I'm trying to take our lives to an upswing so trying to "get out more", trying to be more physically fit and eat better (I will never be skinny though), had a promotion at work (read pay raise) and signed up for a new four day work week that is on a trial run at my job now. 
I recently ended my nine year relationship with a man I lived with for many of those years. 

I've been scanning and searching for new horizons and I like some of my life changes. Welcome to the new people and, of course, it's great to see some of the "old guard"


----------



## HEK

welcome ladies all of you are gorgeous


----------



## Nina Phoenix

Hi I'm new here. My name is Silver and I'm not sure how everything works yet lol


----------



## DragonFly

Nina Phoenix said:


> Hi I'm new here. My name is Silver and I'm not sure how everything works yet lol


Welcome Silver, I’m one of the moderators, so if you run into anything you can’t figure out let me know! And welcome to dimensions


----------



## MiaD87

Hi! My name is Mia. I'm new to this. Like very new. I happened to across this site completely by accident but I thought I'd stop and check it out. 

I'm married, 2 kids, I work full time. I enjoy cooking, puzzles, bingo, YouTube, playing cards, and animals. 

I'm honestly not really sure what else to say. Please shoot me a message if you have a question. I'm usually pretty nice..... Usually....


----------



## BigElectricKat

MiaD87 said:


> Hi! My name is Mia. I'm new to this. Like very new. I happened to across this site completely by accident but I thought I'd stop and check it out.
> 
> I'm married, 2 kids, I work full time. I enjoy cooking, puzzles, bingo, YouTube, playing cards, and animals.
> 
> I'm honestly not really sure what else to say. Please shoot me a message if you have a question. I'm usually pretty nice..... Usually....


Is there a situation where you would not be pretty nice?


----------



## DazzlingAnna

Hi - I am new here and hope to find some inspiration on different topics.

I've always been bigger than other girls/women around me. Felt less valuable for a very, very long time - but fortunately that is changing.

I really appreciate the respectful and friendly atmosphere and it would be great to meet new people with their thoughts and stories.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Welcome Anna!


----------



## Aqw

Welcome, willkommen


----------



## SSBHM

DazzlingAnna said:


> Hi - I am new here and hope to find some inspiration on different topics.
> 
> I've always been bigger than other girls/women around me. Felt less valuable for a very, very long time - but fortunately that is changing.
> 
> I really appreciate the respectful and friendly atmosphere and it would be great to meet new people with their thoughts and stories.


Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

DazzlingAnna said:


> Hi - I am new here and hope to find some inspiration on different topics.
> 
> I've always been bigger than other girls/women around me. Felt less valuable for a very, very long time - but fortunately that is changing.
> 
> I really appreciate the respectful and friendly atmosphere and it would be great to meet new people with their thoughts and stories.


Welcome aboard, Anna!


----------



## Nina Phoenix

Hi Everyone

*Role: Greedy Feedee/ BBW*


*About me:* I am not new to Feederism, but I am new to this site. Food makes me horny and I wish I could gobble non stop 24/7


----------



## SSBHM

Nina Phoenix said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> *Role: Greedy Feedee/ BBW*
> 
> 
> *About me:* I am not new to Feederism, but I am new to this site. Food makes me horny and I wish I could gobble non stop 24/7


Ahhh Nina, you're a gal after my own heart! I love to overeat too. I'm not quite able to eat non-stop 24/7 but the idea has crossed my mind. lol.
Hmmmm.... mind a guy being a greedy feedee too?


----------



## ReynaMae

Hi everyone! 

*Role: *I am a sex worker and a bbw. I'm hoping to make some friends, interact with my fans, and hopefully not get shunned or kicked off here for being open about being a sex worker. 
*
About me:* I am also working my way through grad school. I am pansexual, in a relationship, and bigger than I've ever been in my life, even when I was 9 months pregnant lol. I love hearing positive compliments and appreciation about my body to balance out all the crap we get constantly from society. I love to cook and enjoy showing love and attention to my friends through food. A friend told me I'm a feeder but IDK. I like surprising a friend with something they like or showing effort by cooking but I don't really get anything from them gaining weight or watching them eat it.


----------



## AmyJo1976

ReynaMae said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *Role: *I am a sex worker and a bbw. I'm hoping to make some friends, interact with my fans, and hopefully not get shunned or kicked off here for being open about being a sex worker.
> 
> *About me:* I am also working my way through grad school. I am pansexual, in a relationship, and bigger than I've ever been in my life, even when I was 9 months pregnant lol. I love hearing positive compliments and appreciation about my body to balance out all the crap we get constantly from society. I love to cook and enjoy showing love and attention to my friends through food. A friend told me I'm a feeder but IDK. I like surprising a friend with something they like or showing effort by cooking but I don't really get anything from them gaining weight or watching them eat it.


Welcome Reyna, we don't judge here. You are welcome to enjoy yourself and interact as you see fit


----------



## op user

ReynaMae said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> *Role: *I am a sex worker and a bbw. I'm hoping to make some friends, interact with my fans, and hopefully not get shunned or kicked off here for being open about being a sex worker.
> 
> *About me:* I am also working my way through grad school. I am pansexual, in a relationship, and bigger than I've ever been in my life, even when I was 9 months pregnant lol. I love hearing positive compliments and appreciation about my body to balance out all the crap we get constantly from society. I love to cook and enjoy showing love and attention to my friends through food. A friend told me I'm a feeder but IDK. I like surprising a friend with something they like or showing effort by cooking but I don't really get anything from them gaining weight or watching them eat it.



Welcome and kindly stay and comment for a long time.


----------



## LisaLouSSBBW

Hi everyone! I’m BigCutie LisaLou and I’m new here!


----------



## BigElectricKat

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> Hi everyone! I’m BigCutie LisaLou and I’m new here!


Welcome!


----------



## AmyJo1976

BigCutieLisaLou said:


> Hi everyone! I’m BigCutie LisaLou and I’m new here!


Welcome Lisa


----------



## thatgirl007

Hi, guys! I've been here for two years but am finally ready to say hello. I'm Nessa from Michigan


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome Nessa!


----------



## op user

Nessa, welcome here.


----------



## Gigi_is_me_me

*Name:* Gigi_is_me_me

*Role:* Master lurker, resurfacing. 

*Contact me for: *Chat? 

*About me: *Forty-five year old BBW, residing in the beautiful state of Texas. Former Midwesterner who’s never quite lost her sarcasm or snark, bless my heart! A longtime psychiatric nurse, I have amazing empathy and a twisted sense of humor, I’m definitely not for everyone. I’d drifted away from the size positivity community for a long period of time but I’ve slowly made my way back to the fold.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome (I don't know you that well yet)!


----------



## Gigi_is_me_me

Thanks Kat


----------



## Tad

Welcome back! I certainly remember you being a wonderful poster here, so doubly happy to see you have drifted back this way. How has the world been treating you?


----------



## Gigi_is_me_me

Thanks Tad  I’m pretty blessed by the state of the world, thanks for asking.


----------



## BouncingBoy

WB .....I too remember you from the past & I'm happy to see you've returned.Looks like we BOTH migrated to Texas.....lol


----------



## MissFayeDaniels

*NAME:* Faye Daniels

*ROLE:* BBW Sweetheart/Babygirl

*ABOUT ME:* I've been a plus size girl all my life. I was posting selfies/nudes before Body Positivity was a thing. 

I did have a site back in the day but it wasn't too successful because I think a lot of people thought I was too small for the community. They categorized me as a "plumper" and people just always wanted bigger. (That didn't mean I didn't find some amazing people to befriend though!) 

I'm a photographer and have been posting self-portraits online for the past 18 years. If people know me they probably know me from Tumblr or my magazine Babefest that I do with Katie West where we promote women, friendship, body and sex-positivity, any and all types of queerness and diversity. 

I think that's it!


----------



## littlefairywren

Name: Kimberly, although those closest to me tend to call me Kimmie. 

Role: I was very present on the boards quite a while ago and am finding myself coming back a wee bit more now, so thought I would introduce myself properly.

About me: I'm pretty quiet in nature, like to observe and then jump in if I feel comfy (that's pretty much for everything). I do like eating-love food, but am not a purposeful gainer. My knees are pretty dicky, so trying to be good for better mobility. 
I love my quiet hobbies...watercolour painting, reading, love board games, cooking for people I love, crafty stuff and puzzling, can't live without music and listen to most everything except hard rock and metal anything. I'm also a sucker for a good RomCom (sucker for romance full stop!).

Recently ended an almost 10yr relationship with my fella and still getting used to that feeling. 

That's me for now


----------



## SSBHM

Wow, so many new members! Greetings, hello, welcome - I thought I should cover all the languages, lol. 

Hope to get caught up tagging you with a like is appropriate.


----------



## AmyJo1976

AmyJo1976 said:


> Name: Amy
> 
> About me: I'm just your average small town girl. I've been on and off here for about eight years now. For the last three I've been pretty consistent at staying involved. I'm an FFA and a total foodie. My pastimes, when I'm not working, include gardening and landscaping in the summer. In the winter I usually spend my free time watching my favorite shows or reading a good book.
> I'm completely open to anyone who's up for good conversation, so don't be shy.


Wow it's crazy how time flies! lol! Nothing has changed accept that I am happily married now to a SSBHM whom I adore and have been for about a year now. I still try to stay involved on here and always will be if I have anything to say about it. This has kinda been my second home for the last almost 10 years  If anyone ever has any questions about Dims, or anything else, please feel free to hit me up. I have learned a lot from this community and it would be my privilege to pay it forward!


----------



## LatinaBBW

¡Hola!
I am a 37 years old woman from LatinAmerica.
Love to read, watch movies, cook, craft and hang out with friends. Just discover this site andI am thrilled to get to know people.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

LatinaBBW said:


> ¡Hola!
> I am a 37 years old woman from LatinAmerica.
> Love to read, watch movies, cook, craft and hang out with friends. Just discover this site andI am thrilled to get to know people.


Bienvenida a los foros de Dims!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Hello Everyone!
I’m back on this site after a few years away. I find that this is the most comfortable space for me online. My name is Briana, I’m a tall ssbbw who loves are, outdoor activities and animals. I am single and I am enjoying learning and growing in my emotional and mental health at this time. I am my focus in life finally and it feels really good! I love to cook make new friends and snuggles are always nice too.
I hope to chat with you soon!


----------



## AmyJo1976

Welcome back Brianna!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome back @BriannaBombshell !


----------



## Tad

Welcome back Brianna. It is funny how all the various fat spaces on the web have their own feel; I'm glad you still like this one.


----------



## LunaPlenus

Hello! I go by Luna Plenus online. I am new to the scene after being with an FA for years I decided to take the plunge and join the community. I am trying to model a little on OnlyFans. I signed up because my partner told me there was a model promotion forum here but it looks like that no longer is the case. Either way, I am happy to be here and wanted to say hello!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @LunaPlenus !!!


----------



## Tad

LunaPlenus said:


> Hello! I go by Luna Plenus online. I am new to the scene after being with an FA for years I decided to take the plunge and join the community. I am trying to model a little on OnlyFans. I signed up because my partner told me there was a model promotion forum here but it looks like that no longer is the case. Either way, I am happy to be here and wanted to say hello!



I think there still is? You have to opt in to see it (I think they were worried about better control of the under 18 crowd? Not sure). I'm not entirely sure what you have to do to become acredited as a model so that you can post on that board, and I don't know what the viewership numbers on the board are like. I'd contact a moderator to ask, or at least search up the thread that starts something like "opt in to ..."


----------



## LunaPlenus

Tad said:


> I think there still is? You have to opt in to see it (I think they were worried about better control of the under 18 crowd? Not sure). I'm not entirely sure what you have to do to become acredited as a model so that you can post on that board, and I don't know what the viewership numbers on the board are like. I'd contact a moderator to ask, or at least search up the thread that starts something like "opt in to ..."


Thanks! I did!


----------



## BigCutieDelilah

Hey my name is Delilah and I'm 34 years young. Newest member of the big cuties team yaay. Looking to make new friends and enjoying and learning this community. So far so good! SSBBW love!


----------



## Joker

BigCutieDelilah said:


> Hey my name is Delilah and I'm 34 years young. Newest member of the big cuties team yaay. Looking to make new friends and enjoying and learning this community. So far so good! SSBBW love!


Welcome young lady. You have the same name as my youngest niece.


----------



## Lori Ann

Hello all! I'm Lori. In the Sacramento, Ca area. Single, 57. I work with kids. Looking for conversation and friendship. Enjoying Dimensions!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @BigCutieDelilah  

Welcome @Lori Ann


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Lori Ann said:


> Hello all! I'm Lori. In the Sacramento, Ca area. Single, 57. I work with kids. Looking for conversation and friendship. Enjoying Dimensions!


Welcome aboard, @Lori Ann!


----------



## James1662

Lori Ann said:


> Hello all! I'm Lori. In the Sacramento, Ca area. Single, 57. I work with kids. Looking for conversation and friendship. Enjoying Dimensions!


HI Lori. Welcome. From another new person.


----------



## Joker

Lori Ann said:


> Hello all! I'm Lori. In the Sacramento, Ca area. Single, 57. I work with kids. Looking for conversation and friendship. Enjoying Dimensions!


Many years ago I ran in Sac. I was Stationed in the Air Force Up in Yuba City/Marysville.


----------



## Lori Ann

James1662 said:


> HI Lori. Welcome. From another new person.


Hi James. Thank you. Such nice people here.


----------



## Ncmomof4

Not new but been gone for a while. Nice to be back and see some body positive views. 46 yo woman from NC. Came back needing to see that there are nice people out there that value curves and getting to know people for their attributes without the feeling of being less than the stereotypical social norms. I'm looking for fun people to talk to and friends who have faced some of the same things every plus size person has  I'm going through a pretty crappy divorce but am looking forward to a future that is bright and positive and leaving that black hole in the rear view mirror. Do not want to forget my mistakes, but I know now that marriage choice doesn't have to be a life sentence! Bring on the sunshine and .


----------



## AmyJo1976

Ncmomof4 said:


> Not new but been gone for a while. Nice to be back and see some body positive views. 46 yo woman from NC. Came back needing to see that there are nice people out there that value curves and getting to know people for their attributes without the feeling of being less than the stereotypical social norms. I'm looking for fun people to talk to and friends who have faced some of the same things every plus size person has  I'm going through a pretty crappy divorce but am looking forward to a future that is bright and positive and leaving that black hole in the rear view mirror. Do not want to forget my mistakes, but I know now that marriage choice doesn't have to be a life sentence! Bring on the sunshine and .


Welcome back NCmomof4! The sunshine is coming!


----------



## Ncmomof4

AmyJo1976 said:


> Welcome back NCmomof4! The sunshine is coming!


Thank you AmyJo1976 for the welcome back! Sunshine is coming!!


----------



## Monster

Posted this in the Introductions thread, but hi there! 34yo BBW who heard from a BHM friend that this was a friendly and validating place. I'm a freelance illustrator (often of spicy stuff for private clients!) and I'm newly in the Milwaukee area after being in LA for a few years (and before that, Boston). Excited to meet y'all!


----------



## littlefairywren

Monster said:


> Posted this in the Introductions thread, but hi there! 34yo BBW who heard from a BHM friend that this was a friendly and validating place. I'm a freelance illustrator (often of spicy stuff for private clients!) and I'm newly in the Milwaukee area after being in LA for a few years (and before that, Boston). Excited to meet y'all!


Hiya, @Monster! It is a friendly place


----------



## SSBHM

Monster said:


> Posted this in the Introductions thread, but hi there! 34yo BBW who heard from a BHM friend that this was a friendly and validating place. I'm a freelance illustrator (often of spicy stuff for private clients!) and I'm newly in the Milwaukee area after being in LA for a few years (and before that, Boston). Excited to meet y'all!



welcome and cute oppossum you got there.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Monster said:


> Posted this in the Introductions thread, but hi there! 34yo BBW who heard from a BHM friend that this was a friendly and validating place. I'm a freelance illustrator (often of spicy stuff for private clients!) and I'm newly in the Milwaukee area after being in LA for a few years (and before that, Boston). Excited to meet y'all!


Definitely happy to have you!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @Monster !

Welcome back @Ncmomof4 !


----------



## BigElectricKat

Also, Welcome @James1662 !


----------



## JaydedJen

Also posted in introductions 2 thread... but I'm Jen.. I'm 42, bbw from Wisconsin. I have 2 children, and I'm a music nerd.  I tend to have either blue or purple hair (purple currently!), I have 5 piercings and several tattoos with many more to come. I love art, tattoos are nearly a fetish for me (lol), word games, concerts, movies, crochet, long car rides with the windows open, meeting new people and being awkward. 

I wish I had known about great places online like this one sooner! I've been a bbw my entire adult life and never felt accepted.. since my recent split I've found more men are willing to be honest about liking bbw/ssbbw and it's so liberating.
I'm trying hard to overcome what I grew up hearing about my body being less than desirable. I look forward to meeting and chatting with everyone!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @JaydedJen !


----------



## CalgaryBBW

Hi there...I'm from Calgary, Canada. I haven't been on the site in a very long time. Are there still people here?


----------



## AmyJo1976

CalgaryBBW said:


> Hi there...I'm from Calgary, Canada. I haven't been on the site in a very long time. Are there still people here?


Some have left sadly, but there are still a lot of us here!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome back @CalgaryBBW !


----------



## CalgaryBBW

Thank you!


----------



## TheShannan

I'm Shannan! I'll be 36 very soon at the end of this month. I found this site years ago in the early 2000s and used to just read the stories. I still remember most of them and one of my favorites was one that had a few parts called "I Hate My Twin" and I'm sure some OGs remember that one!! I'm hoping to meet more people that I can chat with considering I don't have any social media anymore.


----------



## James1662

TheShannan said:


> I'm Shannan! I'll be 36 very soon at the end of this month. I found this site years ago in the early 2000s and used to just read the stories. I still remember most of them and one of my favorites was one that had a few parts called "I Hate My Twin" and I'm sure some OGs remember that one!!❤❤ I'm hoping to meet more people that I can chat with considering I don't have any social media anymore. ❤


HI Shannan!


----------



## TheShannan

James1662 said:


> HI Shannan!


Good evening!! How are you?


----------



## James1662

TheShannan said:


> Good evening!! How are you?


I am doing very well. Thank you! Relaxing after a day of work.


----------



## Joker

TheShannan said:


> Good evening!! How are you?


What's with the Cubs?


----------



## TheShannan

James1662 said:


> I am doing very well. Thank you! Relaxing after a day of work.


I was off today but I had responsibilities at da house


----------



## TheShannan

Joker said:


> What's with the Cubs?


----------



## Christopher Hughes

Hello TheShannon, How are you?


----------



## TheShannan

Christopher Hughes said:


> Hello TheShannon, How are you?


Good morning! Happy Hump Day


----------



## BigElectricKat

TheShannan said:


> I'm Shannan! I'll be 36 very soon at the end of this month. I found this site years ago in the early 2000s and used to just read the stories. I still remember most of them and one of my favorites was one that had a few parts called "I Hate My Twin" and I'm sure some OGs remember that one!!❤❤ I'm hoping to meet more people that I can chat with considering I don't have any social media anymore. ❤


Did I neglect to welcome TheShannan? Shame on me! Welcome @TheShannan !


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Hey everyone! I've been a member here for quite a while, but haven't been very active at all the last couple of years. Thought I'd come in here and say hello! I'm Keri. 41 and currently living in Nashville TN. I'm single, live with my sister and our two cats. Hope everyone is having a decent 2021!


----------



## AmyJo1976

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Hey everyone! I've been a member here for quite a while, but haven't been very active at all the last couple of years. Thought I'd come in here and say hello! I'm Keri. 41 and currently living in Nashville TN. I'm single, live with my sister and our two cats. Hope everyone is having a decent 2021!


Welcome back Keri!


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome back, @FluffyButterfly80 ! Glad you decided to get active!


----------



## luvscurves

not a ladie but i'm Frank from the Netherlands. i'm 36 and i love BBW/SSBBW ladies.
Hope to meet some here and make some new friends


----------



## Isabel

Hi ladies! I’m Isabel, I’m 18, and I just started getting into the feeding community. I think I’m both a gainer and a FA. I’ve been pretty skinny all my life, but I discovered my fat kink a little over a year ago and I want to try gradually putting on some weight. In my free time, I love reading and social media, and I sometimes write fanfiction about chubby lesbians.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Isabel said:


> Hi ladies! I’m Isabel, I’m 18, and I just started getting into the feeding community. I think I’m both a gainer and a FA. I’ve been pretty skinny all my life, but I discovered my fat kink a little over a year ago and I want to try gradually putting on some weight. In my free time, I love reading and social media, and I sometimes write fanfiction about chubby lesbians.


Welcome Isabel  There is plenty of good convo and stories here that I'm sure you would be interested in!


----------



## Isabel

AmyJo1976 said:


> Welcome Isabel  There is plenty of good convo and stories here that I'm sure you would be interested in!



Thank you @AmyJo1976! I've only been here for a few days, but I've already found a lot of helpful information!


----------



## Missy2022

Hello everyone!
I’m Missy, just recently joined the site 
I’m a New York gal, Tom boy turned girly-girl
I’m loving the support and community of this site so far


----------



## Joker

Missy2022 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I’m Missy, just recently joined the site
> I’m a New York gal, Tom boy turned girly-girl
> I’m loving the support and community of this site so far


Looking for a rich east coast girl to support me when I go there to become a star.  Welcome Missy


----------



## BigElectricKat

Sorry, I've been away for a bit.

Welcome @luvscurves !

Welcome @Isabel !

Welcome @Missy2022 !


----------



## Tickleseeker

Gigi_is_me_me said:


> *Name:* Gigi_is_me_me
> 
> *Role:* Master lurker, resurfacing.
> 
> *Contact me for: *Chat?
> 
> *About me: *Forty-five year old BBW, residing in the beautiful state of Texas. Former Midwesterner who’s never quite lost her sarcasm or snark, bless my heart! A longtime psychiatric nurse, I have amazing empathy and a twisted sense of humor, I’m definitely not for everyone. I’d drifted away from the size positivity community for a long period of time but I’ve slowly made my way back to the fold.


----------



## Tickleseeker

Gigi_is_me_me said:


> *Name:* Gigi_is_me_me
> 
> *Role:* Master lurker, resurfacing.
> 
> *Contact me for: *Chat?
> 
> *About me: *Forty-five year old BBW, residing in the beautiful state of Texas. Former Midwesterner who’s never quite lost her sarcasm or snark, bless my heart! A longtime psychiatric nurse, I have amazing empathy and a twisted sense of humor, I’m definitely not for everyone. I’d drifted away from the size positivity community for a long period of time but I’ve slowly made my way back to the fold.


Hello, and welcome Gigi, if you're still around, I am new, and would love to chat.


----------



## Miriam84

I’m Miriam, I’m from California, married, lesbian, a FFA. I’m more chubby than BBW. For now gaining is more of a fantasy and sexual play than something I plan on doing in real life. I figured out I’m a lesbian and a FFA around the same time when I crushed hard on a really fat classmate in middle school. I’m into fantasy, science fiction, board games, and cooking.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome @Miriam84 !


----------



## tracii 4591

Hey all its been a few years since I have been on here so just saying hi.


----------



## Recardo Admirer

AmyJo1976 said:


> Name: Amy
> 
> About me: I'm just your average small town girl. I've been on and off here for about eight years now. For the last three I've been pretty consistent at staying involved. I'm an FFA and a total foodie. My pastimes, when I'm not working, include gardening and landscaping in the summer. In the winter I usually spend my free time watching my favorite shows or reading a good book.
> I'm completely open to anyone who's up for good conversation, so don't be shy.


----------



## Recardo Admirer

Hello Amy: What do you think of Fear the Walking Dead and The Walking Dead, 2 of my favorite shows.


----------



## Recardo Admirer

Hello Gigi. I am relatively new here. Welcome. I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Colonial Warrior

tracii 4591 said:


> Hey all its been a few years since I have been on here so just saying hi.


Welcome back!


----------



## tracii 4591

Thanks CW.
I came here in 2010 and stayed a long time then life got in the way I guess.


----------



## Recardo Admirer

Colonial Warrior said:


> Welcome back!


Hello. Welcome. Related to the Ultimate Warrior?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Recardo Admirer said:


> Hello. Welcome. Related to the Ultimate Warrior?


No! Related to Battlestar Galactica Classic!

Thank you for asking!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

tracii 4591 said:


> Thanks CW.
> I came here in 2010 and stayed a long time then life got in the way I guess.


My best wishes this time is going to be long stay too!


----------



## tracii 4591

We will see CW.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Colonial Warrior said:


> No! Related to Battlestar Galactica Classic!
> 
> Thank you for asking!


Flying one of these, CW?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

BigElectricKat said:


> Flying one of these, CW?View attachment 147483


Yes!


----------



## Lyrebird

Hi, I'm Lyrebird, bbw from Finland.

I have read this forum occasionally for ten years but decided to register today.  We would need this kind of forum and activism in Finland too.

Although I'm married and mother I feel myself sometimes lonely. I would need friends.

Please feel free to ask me what you would like to know! And pm me also.


----------



## Orchid

@Lyrebird Hi and welcome.


----------



## tracii 4591

Welcome Lyrebird.
We are all friends here.


----------



## Joker

Lyrebird said:


> Hi, I'm Lyrebird, bbw from Finland.
> 
> I have read this forum occasionally for ten years but decided to register today.  We would need this kind of forum and activism in Finland too.
> 
> Although I'm married and mother I feel myself sometimes lonely. I would need friends.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me what you would like to know! And pm me also.


Welcome.


----------



## BigElectricKat

Welcome (Hei!) @Lyrebird ! Sorry that I'm a bit behind in greeting you. We had quite the snow storm and I've been out for a few days.


----------



## Duvidel Lindzon

loopytheone said:


> *Name:* Loopy
> 
> *Role:* Annoying people by using too many exclamation marks, chattering excessively and occasionally admin/mod work!
> DL - HUH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Loopy, I could not resist that first line...
> 
> *Contact me for:* General chatting (I'm a terrible conversationalist, be warned!) and if you have any issues with the forum you can message me to help.
> DL - Chat
> 
> *About me:* I'm short, British and usually sleepy. I've been hear since about 2012 in terms of participating, but I lurked many years before that! I'm an FFA as well, so I flit around a lot of boards here to post bad selfies and give terrible advice. I consider Dims to be my home on the internet, and I love it and the people here.
> 
> DL - I'm short, Canuck guy from TOE-RAW-NA, ,[Toronto], a fat male FA,, oldies are wonderful, Isn't Queen Liz II in your neck of the woods?
> 
> I spend most of my time online, and I love watching videos and reading stories. Creepypastas, make-up tutorials, speedruns... I have a pretty wide range of things I like to watch and hear about! I also write and draw, and make plush toys. I love animals (especially guinea pigs and dogs!) and used to do a lot of voluntary work with them until recently.
> 
> As with DragonFly, feel free to message me if you need help with anything. Or if you don't, that's fine too. =)


----------



## Joker

I will put a nose into this one.


----------



## SSBHM

Lyrebird said:


> Hi, I'm Lyrebird, bbw from Finland.
> 
> I have read this forum occasionally for ten years but decided to register today.  We would need this kind of forum and activism in Finland too.
> 
> Although I'm married and mother I feel myself sometimes lonely. I would need friends.
> 
> Please feel free to ask me what you would like to know! And pm me also.


welcome, hope you quickly feel at home


----------



## lucca23v2

Hello everyone!!! It has been a while since I have been here. I hope everyone is doing well. I am a Hispanic 49 year old bbw of ssbbw depending on your view. I am an open book, just ask away.


----------



## Dromond

lucca23v2 said:


> Hello everyone!!! It has been a while since I have been here. I hope everyone is doing well. I am a Hispanic 49 year old bbw of ssbbw depending on your view. I am an open book, just ask away.



I remember you! Welcome back!


----------



## lucca23v2

Dromond said:


> I remember you! Welcome back!


Thank you!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

lucca23v2 said:


> Hello everyone!!! It has been a while since I have been here. I hope everyone is doing well. I am a Hispanic 49 year old bbw of ssbbw depending on your view. I am an open book, just ask away.


Welcome back, @lucca23v2 !


----------



## lucca23v2

Colonial Warrior said:


> Welcome back, @lucca23v2 !


Thanks!!


----------



## Colonial Warrior

lucca23v2 said:


> Thanks!!


You are welcome! A salute to you from Puerto Rico!


----------



## tracii 4591

Welcome back I remember you.


----------



## B3388

Curves for miles huh


----------

